# What's it worth? Ariens ST 8526 LE; 932105



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

Considering this unit. Owner states it is in good condition, used < 5 times.
What do you feel is a fair price?
Are there any issues I should be aware of?
Anything specific to check when looking at it?
Reviews have stated it is tough to steer/ handle. Anyone with first hand experience? True, false?

I posted this on the Ariens board also. I thought is would get more views here.

Thank you.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Prices vary greatly by location and time of year being sold. Here in N.H., that would bring in $500-$800 at this time of year.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats about a 2005 model, sounds like its in good condition..
here are the manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00295900A_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00295800A.pdf

just be aware that the 932000 series are the "compact" series..
(I believe this one has a 5hp engine)
they are smaller, less powerful snowblowers than the full-size 924000 series of the same era..
its probably fine for 90% of users..but if you live in a heavy snow area, it might not be quite up to task for larger snowfalls..

Around here (Western NY) that would be a less deseriable machine, just due to its size, but it would probably still sell for $400 to $500, because of its young age and good condition..

Scot


----------

